# Oil prime engine.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum.
When you need to oil prime the engine(pontiac 400 of course) using a drill.....which way?....clockwise or anti-clockwise?

I will be doing this to my soon-arriving GTO, which hasnt been started for a few many years.....

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It is counter-clockwise;


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

That note about a "Pontiac" 307 dist turning clockwise seems pretty ridiculous, since the 307 is no more a Pontiac engine than the Chevy inline six, Olds 403, Buick V6, or 305 Chevy, all of which were available in certain 2nd gen Birds, among other models.

Just because a certain engine came in some Pontiac bodies does not make it a Pontiac engine. It can be called a GM engine, I suppose.

Going back only as far as '66, I suppose the Pontiac V8's were the 326, 389, 421, 400, 428, 350, 455, 301, & 265. Did I miss any ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

bigD said:


> That note about a "Pontiac" 307 dist turning clockwise seems pretty ridiculous, since the 307 is no more a Pontiac engine than the Chevy inline six, Olds 403, Buick V6, or 305 Chevy, all of which were available in certain 2nd gen Birds, among other models.
> 
> Just because a certain engine came in some Pontiac bodies does not make it a Pontiac engine. It can be called a GM engine, I suppose.
> 
> Going back only as far as '66, I suppose the Pontiac V8's were the 326, 389, 421, 400, 428, 350, 455, 301, & 265. Did I miss any ?


I agree, Big D.....what a bunch of Horsesh!t. No, you didn't miss any. From '55-'65 it was 287 for '55, 316 for '56, 347 for '57, 370 for '58, and 389 for '59. These blocks are super thick castings with high nickel content and make a great base for a blower motor. The starter mounts to the trans bellhousing, though. 
The good old days..............


----------

